# Rawz Meal-Free Kibble: The next best thing to feeding raw—Made in York, Maine



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

100% of profits for this kibble get donated to providing service dogs and to benefit spinal cord injury/traumatic brain injury victims.

Website: Why Rawz?
Dog Food Advisor gives it five stars: RAWZ Meal Free Dog Food (Dry)

Their big selling point is that the first 6 or 7 ingredients (varies by formula) of the food are all whole meats, and there are no meat meals in any of their recipes.

These are the ingredients for the Chicken & Whitefish Formula:

INGREDIENTS: _Salmon, Dehydrated Deboned Chicken, Dehydrated Chicken, (Source Of Glucosamine And Chondroitin Sulfate), Whitefish, Turkey, Turkey Liver_, Pea Starch, Dried Peas, Tapioca Starch, Dried Egg Product, Flaxseeds, Natural Chicken Flavor, Dried Tomato Pomace, Salt, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride. Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, d-calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid), Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Calcium Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide), Mixed Tocopherols (Preservative), Taurine, Citric Acid (Preservative), Rosemary Extract.

Has anybody tried it?

There was a free sample bag at our local dog shop today and I picked one up. The owner of the shop said that lots of people are loving the kibble and are switching their dogs over. I was very excited to try it and maybe make it part of Ari's diet.

Then, I read the ingredients after getting home and realized that it contains rosemary extract (one of the things on Ari's post-seizure no-no list) so I probably won't be using it as her main kibble. :sad: But I gave her a couple of pieces and she said "Yum!" so it might go on our very long list of occasional treats.

If you do try it, let me know what you think. I might try re-introducing rosemary down the line if Ari continues to be seizure free, in which case this kibble will be the first thing we try.

ETA: After some sleuthing, it looks like it's available online as well!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Never heard of it. Is it like a kibble or like freeze dried bits?


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

It's like.... kibbles made of freeze-dried bits. Below are some pictures from our sample bag with a pen for scale.

It seems much less "greasy" than many regular kibbles which would make sense given that it is also much lower fat. The higher fat content of some kibbles is due to the fact that they're using by-product meat that's not fit for human consumption.



















Ari stood next to me moaning angrily as I took the pictures because she wants more. I'm a mean mom....


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures! I might try it as a something different food for my girls.
I think regular kibble is sprayed with fat and flavor enhancer to make it more interesting for dogs.


----------

